# bigfoot spotted in georgia?



## glock19er (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if its a joke or not but while on youtube I saw a clip of a bigfoot in south bibb county georgia! Might be worth watching!


----------



## Woodscrew (Sep 14, 2009)

Is there a link?


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 14, 2009)

South Bibb county?


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 14, 2009)

Sad!


----------



## win280 (Sep 14, 2009)

Only proof i need is a picture of one in a freezer


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw it too. The next clip showed him chasing a black panther.


----------



## sleepindawg (Sep 14, 2009)

...and the two of them were attacked and eaten by a crocodile?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 14, 2009)

Probably fake. Most folks around here know he doesn't come down out of the mtns until it cools down enough to run the gnats off.
Then again, it may have been a family emergency. I'll ask the folks at the diner if he's been in for breakfast lately.
Hope everything is alright, he's a real nice guy.

Unless he's been drinking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 14, 2009)

After we divorced she moved back to Rockdale county. I have no idea why she would be in South Bibb county?


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 14, 2009)

Backlasher82 said:


> Hope everything is alright, he's a real nice guy.
> 
> Unless he's been drinking.




He wasn't to nice to those guys with Jack link's beef jerky.


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 14, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> After we divorced she moved back to Rockdale county. I have no idea why she would be in South Bibb county?


----------



## NickW (Sep 15, 2009)

There seems to be a run on Bigfoot Suits lately..


----------



## whateverjones (Sep 15, 2009)

We hit him with the car, but I told my wife it was a bear.....No way it was a bear.It was much to big.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Sep 15, 2009)

Bigfoot is *NOT* in Georgia, he is in Vermont. Check out this shocking video taken by a sheep farmer.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPHVuuVq1QE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OPHVuuVq1QE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

RW


----------



## NGxplr22 (Sep 15, 2009)

Speaking of the Great Hairy One, did they ever find those "Proffessional Big Foot hunters" from below Atlanta?
The exLEO and his buddy?


----------



## whateverjones (Sep 16, 2009)

yes,I think they were from white county.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 16, 2009)

whateverjones said:


> We hit him with the car, but I told my wife it was a bear.....No way it was a bear.It was much to big.



Well that explains what he was doing in Bibb county, I know he would've put up a fight if they tried to take him to the hospital in Stephens county. 

I hope y'all at least had the decency to hit him on the way back from Tiger grocery, hate to think he had to take that long ride without a few of those good sausage biscuits under his belt.


----------



## Fred_Duce (Feb 10, 2010)

Got a friend of mine that swears he has seen one and almost blew him up with a charge hanging from a tree during a training excercise. Hard to belive but he wasnt the only one that saw it. These were SF guys too. Back in the 80's. 
Indians seem to think there are gorrilla lookin things around this part of the world so its poss.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe!


----------



## Roberson (Feb 11, 2010)

My brother, who is a sober and steady man, swears he saw something at Lake Rutledge while he was fishing with his family. He said he saw something brown and hairy bending over at the waters edge, like it was washing his hands or something, and then this thing stood up and looked right at him, and then walked off into the woods, He was the only one who saw it, and he didn't want to scare his family, so he didn't say anything and got the heck outta there. We have been hanging out at Hard labor Creek bout all our lives and there are no bears or anything there that would resemble a bigfoot. He said it didn't even look like a bear anyway, said it was a "ape or something" and it was like nothing he'd ever seen. My brother and I have always been best friends and I know he seen something like he described. He said it wasn't all that big, maybe 5 feet tall. But it stood up and walked off on two legs. I still go down there all the time, to a place known locally as the mullet hole, (I dont't why it's called that, except maybe from the hair styles of some of those folks) It's the spillway of lake Rutledge, and fish . And I get a creepy feeling everytime i'm down there now. Yall can laugh all ya want to, but we know what he seen.


----------



## msjjd (Feb 19, 2010)

I guess since its out now I will tell everyone, its a guy that works with me he is 5'10 and real hairy we call him Chewy short for (Chewbacca) to me he looks more like a wookie.there all over washington county, dont be afraid though they wont bite there just ugly,just offer them a cigarette and he will leave.


----------



## tiger1996 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have pictures,It is my first wife!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 20, 2010)

Bigfoot spotted in GA?  Not normally, in GA they are normally of the solid brown colored variety, no spots.


----------



## repoman34 (Feb 20, 2010)

If I ever spot one, you guys will definitely get to see the pics..... of the body after I've unloaded an entire magazine into it. I wonder if it would be legal to get it mounted?


----------



## PattyMcM (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yeh!


----------



## TBurnham (Feb 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> After we divorced she moved back to Rockdale county. I have no idea why she would be in South Bibb county?



Well that one put coffee on my monitor!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ga    Here is a link to some Georgia sightings.


----------



## BIGSteve (Feb 25, 2010)

Guys I'm sorry!It was my mother-n-law!She's old and unstable.She gets out of the house sometimes and I know it is a little unnerveing to see her.What is really unnerveing is her smell!WOW! She insists on eating BEANS all the freakin time!That wild sound that they have of her on MonsterQuest...BEANS!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it look like one of the Baker Clan?  

Uh oh!


----------



## sandman5135 (Mar 22, 2010)

No my mother in law is on the loose again


----------



## horse2292 (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bigfoot tracker*

Okay all kidding aside. I am a professional bigfoot hunter. I will post a never before seen picture from my man cave of me posing with my mounted Bigfoot taken in the Mountains of NW Wyoming.


----------



## Glockink (Mar 31, 2010)

Funny thing is, I believe the one n the freezer was made by a Mask and prop maker by the name of Chuck at Bump in the Night studios.


----------



## Woodscrew (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm sure if someone could just find the bigfoot here in Georga and talk to him he would show them his pet black panther.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> After we divorced she moved back to Rockdale county. I have no idea why she would be in South Bibb county?



she was most likely looking for something to eat with my ex.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 24, 2010)

That bigfoot is going to starve to death!!


----------



## carver (May 3, 2010)

We call them bigfeet!!!!


----------



## Big7 (May 6, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> My brother, who is a sober and steady man, swears he saw something at Lake Rutledge while he was fishing with his family. He said he saw something brown and hairy bending over at the waters edge, like it was washing his hands or something, and then this thing stood up and looked right at him, and then walked off into the woods, He was the only one who saw it, and he didn't want to scare his family, so he didn't say anything and got the heck outta there. We have been hanging out at Hard labor Creek bout all our lives and there are no bears or anything there that would resemble a bigfoot. He said it didn't even look like a bear anyway, said it was a "ape or something" and it was like nothing he'd ever seen. My brother and I have always been best friends and I know he seen something like he described. He said it wasn't all that big, maybe 5 feet tall. But it stood up and walked off on two legs. I still go down there all the time, to a place known locally as the mullet hole, (I dont't why it's called that, except maybe from the hair styles of some of those folks) It's the spillway of lake Rutledge, and fish . And I get a creepy feeling everytime i'm down there now. Yall can laugh all ya want to, but we know what he seen.



No... That was Cynthia McKinney. She got mad and "hid out" there when she got ran out of DeKalb County.


This thread is killing me.  some more!


----------



## Just Jeff (May 12, 2010)

Mating pair seen in Asheville, NC


----------



## Roberson (May 17, 2010)

Big7 said:


> No... That was Cynthia McKinney. She got mad and "hid out" there when she got ran out of DeKalb County.
> 
> 
> This thread is killing me.  some more!



dang, man- You may be right!


----------



## Throwback (Jun 13, 2010)

Bigfoot was last seen leading a black panther on a leash. 

T


----------



## sc951 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have heard stories about people hearing loud howls or screams around Red Top. I just hope if I ever do get to see one, he will stand still long enough to put crosshairs on him.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 21, 2010)

There very well may be a bigfoot.
There very well may be a bigfoot in Georgia.
But there ain't no bigfoot in South Bibb County.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 26, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> After we divorced she moved back to Rockdale county. I have no idea why she would be in South Bibb county?


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 28, 2010)

YankeeRedneck said:


> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/state_listing.asp?state=ga    Here is a link to some Georgia sightings.



Thank you,  you beat me to it........Must be a BUNCH of Crazy People here in GA....Florida, Alabama..........Texas.  Have not even gotten to the Northwest territory here in the US...........Check out the Class A sighting reports from this link or just go to the BFRO website ........You dont have to beleive in it. Lets say it is some entertaining reading, like this post.........

Personally,  NO DOUBT there IS a thing out there that is known as BIGFOOT.........lots of em,  all over the world.  I think they are desendents of Gigantopithicas(sp?)

This one is REAL,  fossils found,  here is a pic of Giganto Pith......check it out.


----------



## White Stag (Aug 19, 2010)

that youtube video had me rolling...lol


----------



## SiRed94 (Aug 19, 2010)

I pass by this house almost every day that has a truck sitting outside with signs on it saying "Professional Big Foot Hunts - Call ###-####".  I have been wanting to at least get the number and see if this guy is serious for the longest time.  If so, I am going to have to check out one of his "hunts".


----------



## Musket (Oct 12, 2010)

That wasn't Bigfoot....that was Dickey Betts on a bad night.


----------



## boonhogganbeck (Oct 13, 2010)

That was just my big, ugly brother.  He just moved back to Macon, so don't be alarmed.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyone knows bigfoot hangs out with snipes. Not panthers.
Typically found near moonshine stills.


----------

